# What is your favorite CMS?



## jaredudu (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm pretty new to creating webpages, but I have tried Joomla, Wordpress and Drupal before. Does anyone have any suggestions as to which CMS is the best?


----------



## douglatins (Jul 14, 2009)

ZOMG no clue


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 27, 2009)

i like joomla but mif your good at coding you could use dream weaver and have at it.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jul 27, 2009)

douglatins said:


> ZOMG no clue



Then don't respond?




What kind of website do you wish to create and with what goal? If it's for educational purposes I would recommend learning basic HTML first, far more useful in the long run. What are your impressions of the ones you already tried? Things you liked about them and things you didn't.


----------



## Kreij (Jul 27, 2009)

I write all my web stuff from scratch in html. Some of the GUI editors work okay, but tend to put a lot of garbage in the files, which make them a PITA to maintain. For web pages I use VS2008 as a simple text editor.

Here is a nice list of the more notable CMS systems, for anyone interested.


----------



## Kweku (Aug 11, 2009)

I use joomla, but I am thinking of exploring more into drupal and the rest of opensource stuff.


----------



## Th0rn0 (Aug 11, 2009)

e107 hands down. Joomla is TOO bloated. Wordpress is too complex and Drupal is just meh. Where as e107 is just good. great comunity, great plugins/Skins avaliable. And above all, its easy to create your own.

www.e107.org


----------



## jaredudu (Aug 11, 2009)

Sorry for the late reply, but the website is going to be for a church group. Replying to DanTheBanjoman, I do have basic HTML skills as well.


----------



## Kweku (Aug 11, 2009)

Ima try that funny one. But I find joomla just fine, maybe cause I'm lazy to start fromn scratch.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 11, 2009)

i dont mean to be butting in here, but i thought CMS' were used mostly after the pages were created so that non-web developers could easily add and edit information.


----------



## Kweku (Aug 12, 2009)

You right, very correct. With stuff like joomla you can create one template and forget about your coding issues, well that's how I use it, do a template then everything else I use joomla, makes things easier and faster for me.


----------



## adbroke (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi jaredudu ,
i am also crating webpages oi specially use dream weaver for best features.
and more are lile joomla drupal.
but you should aware of basic HTML codes...
Try dream weaver its best according to me..


----------



## Homeless (Sep 10, 2009)

Imo drupal is the best, but the learning curve is quite steep


----------



## skylamer (Sep 10, 2009)

PHP-Fusion
WordPress
Drupal
e107
Joomla
aaaaaaaaaaaaand Webspell


----------



## lemonadesoda (Sep 10, 2009)

SilverStripe


----------

